# Wir gehen um 2 Uhr von zu Hause weg.



## Vilaplana

¿Es correcta esta frase?
Wir gehen um 2 Uhr von zu Hause weg.

Besos.


----------



## EvilWillow

Suena raro. ¿Qué es lo que quieres decir? 
A las dos salimos de casa. --> Wir gehen um zwei Uhr aus dem Haus. Wir verlassen um zwei Uhr das Haus.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Vilaplana,

estás pensando la frase en castellano. Nosotros salimos/nos vamos de casa...

_weggehen _no se usa en este caso, suena raro, a pesar que quiera decir _irse_. Lo mejor es como dice EvilWillow con el verbo _verlassen _(dejar) o "ir" (_gehen_). También puedes usar _losgehen.

_


----------



## kuroki

vilaplana o a,

"Wir gehen um 2 Uhr von zu Hause weg."  oder "Wann geht Ihr von zu Hause weg?"
sind meiner Meinung nach akzeptabel für die Umgangssprache.

Besser ist "Wir gehen um zwei Uhr aus dem Haus." 

"Wir *verlassen *um zwei Uhr das Haus." ist korrekt, klingt für mich aber sehr formal.


----------



## Vilaplana

EvilWillow said:


> Suena raro. ¿Qué es lo que quieres decir?
> A las dos salimos de casa. --> Wir gehen um zwei Uhr aus dem Haus. Wir verlassen um zwei Uhr das Haus.



Que a las dos abandonamos la casa / nos marchamos de casa.


----------



## Vilaplana

EvilWillow said:


> Suena raro. ¿Qué es lo que quieres decir?
> A las dos salimos de casa. --> Wir gehen um zwei Uhr aus dem Haus. Wir verlassen um zwei Uhr das Haus.


Que a las dos salimos de casa, nos marchamos a las 2.


----------



## Vilaplana

Geviert said:


> Hola Vilaplana,
> 
> estás pensando la frase en castellano. Nosotros salimos/nos vamos de casa...
> 
> _weggehen _no se usa en este caso, suena raro, a pesar que quiera decir _irse_. Lo mejor es como dice EvilWillow con el verbo _verlassen _(dejar) o "ir" (_gehen_). También puedes usar _losgehen.
> 
> _


Tenía entendido que losgehen y weggehen significaban lo mismo.


----------



## Geviert

Vilaplana said:


> Tenía entendido que losgehen y weggehen significaban lo mismo.



ese _los _le da un sentido ultimativo, decisorio, imperativo al _gehen,_ que _weggehen _no tiene. En este sentido, _losgehen _serà, entonces, _entschlossen weggehen_, _abmarschieren_. 

_Weggehen tiene, _ en cambio, meramente un sentido "locativo" ("ir a *otro *lugar").


----------

